# Rv Awning Mats



## Not Yet

RV awning Mats is having a big sale. We love our and use it for much more than just camping. Will likely order another.
http://www.rvawningmats.com/

Jared


----------



## luckylynn

Not Yet said:


> RV awning Mats is having a big sale. We love our and use it for much more than just camping. Will likely order another.
> http://www.rvawningmats.com/
> 
> Jared


Very good sale and worth the money.

I had some great luck last night at WallMart.....got a 9 by 18 for $48.50!!! It did not have a price on it so I ask the Dept manger if he could put a price on it for me....they had already took away his price gun & he could not look it up so he wrote me a note to take to the front with the bar code of the only other one on the shelf(9x12). Yes, I know it should have been more,but I did ask for the price and that is the one he gave me. So I took my mat to check out and she did not even question it so,I payed and went on my merry way!

Lynn


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hence, the name "Lucky Lynn"........!

can ya pull me a lottery number while you're at it?


----------



## ED_RN

Thanks for the heads up. That's a good price. Ours was given to us used and it's just about seen it's last trip.
Wonder if Doug could get OUTBACKERS printed on the marron and white one. Then there could be new item form the Outbackers store.


----------



## The Stephensons

Well, maybe the prices are too good to be true ... tried to buy a 9x18 mat, but every single one of them is "Out-Of-Stock". We'd love an "Outbackers.com" one in the dark blue/cream one!


----------



## Chabbie1

Well, don't give up. You can have them email you when they get more in. We wanted to purchase one over the summer and they were out of stock then and within a few weeks they emailed us to let us know they received more in. We purchased the blue/cream one and it is perfect. It's the medium size one.


----------



## tomhank

The Camco Awning Mat is fantastic. Another feature of this product that I appreciated was that the edges were double-stitched and the corners were reinforced with additional materials. In addition, instead of fabric loops, the mat's corners include heavy-duty stainless steel grommets for ground anchoring.


----------

